# endoscopic nasopharyngeal biopsy



## tgutierrez (Aug 26, 2009)

We have a couple of patient's with biopsies performed via endoscope to the nasopharyngeal and biopsied a mass in there. Our coding company coded 42999, unlisted as they stated there was not a code for this. We submitted a query asking why they did not think the code should be 31237 as the scope approach was through the nasal cavity. Their response was that it was not anatomically part of the nose but rather the phyarynx. 

I'm not comfortable with that response. As I understand it, since it was approached through the nose and biopsy was from the 'naso'pharynx that the code 31237 is correct.

Any thoughts on this one?

Thanks.


----------



## jthweatt (Aug 27, 2009)

I think 31237 also.

Jerri


----------

